# Queda (usted) despedido



## Tin

Com diríeu aquesta expressió en català? Ara només em surt en castellà.


----------



## betulina

Hola,

El que primer se m'acudeix és "Està despatxat", però segur que n'hi ha més.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

També "Està acomiadat", no?


----------



## Tin

Sé que la paraula és acomiadat o despatxat. Però el que vull dir és que estic cercant una "frase típica" equivalent a la castellana. Potser sí, "està acomiadat"... però no m'acaba d'agradar.


----------



## ursu-lab

Al carrer!


----------



## Elessar

*Està vostè despatxat

*Això de _frase típica_ i el fet que et sone més _Queda usted despedido _és perquè el món audiovisual (TV, cinema, ràdio...) està dominat pel castellà i deus haver sentit aquesta frase en moltes pel·lícules. Per això sona més familiar que qualsevol catalana. Això no lleva el fet que en català sone molt normal i natural dir que _vostè està despatxat_. De fet, a mi és la que millor em sona.

Salut!


----------



## EnricF

Una fórmula molt habitual avui dia: "Ens sap greu, però a causa de la crisi hem hagut de fer reestructuració de la plantilla i dilluns ja no cal que torni (a la feina)". Això parlant finament. O bé, si a un el despatxen perquè n'ha fet alguna de molt grossa, o perquè és un penques, o perquè qui té la potestat despatxadora és un maleducat: "Al carrer" o "Foti el camp d'una vegada, que no li vull veure més aquesta cara d'imbècil!". Ara bé, la fórmula acadèmica seria "Està despatxat" i prou.


----------



## Trencalòs

EnricF said:


> "Foti el camp d'una vegada, que no li vull veure més aquesta cara d'imbècil!"






Aquesta sí que és bona!


----------

